# Unofficial Show Us Your SG Thread



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

Not enough pictures of SGs here. I know you guys have them, but are hiding them like the MOPED in your garage. Time to out yourself! I think we could even expand this to include those guitars "inspired by" the SG - Yamaha Revstar, ESP, Schecter S2, etc. Post your pics!

Not sure how to be "official" (perhaps it involves three or more members and an Oak tree?) Here's my new '69 SG Special to kick things off.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

You loving that one yet?? Now that it has been with you a few days how does it feel??

.... also, I am not sure that the best post as a first post on a "Show your SG" thread is an SG literally framed with LP's


----------



## King Loudness (May 3, 2010)

My early 1971 Special. Pots date to 2/71 and the guitar was made sometime before they changed the design of the SG range in June/July '71. All original except for frets (6105s) new bone nut, and a tailpiece that's compensated for an unwound G. 

W.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

Mark Brown said:


> You loving that one yet?? Now that it has been with you a few days how does it feel??
> 
> .... also, I am not sure that the best post as a first post on a "Show your SG" thread is an SG literally framed with LP's


It's supposed to be subliminal Mark - keep a lid on it!

And yes I love it and fear it at the same time - I'm afraid of it becoming a never-ending project.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

King Loudness said:


> My early 1971 Special. Pots date to 2/71 and the guitar was made sometime before they changed the design of the SG range in June/July '71. All original except for frets (6105s) new bone nut, and a tailpiece that's compensated for an unwound G.
> 
> W.


So that's what they look like with all the parts - nice.


----------



## Pat H (Dec 19, 2020)

My 61 Standard. Also have a SG faded with Seymour Duncan Phat Cat P90s. But this one is my favourite. Yes I removed the sticker.


----------



## Choo5440 (Oct 24, 2020)

My 2017 Pelham blue sg standard T
... With its brother a 2018 lp classic


----------



## Judas68fr (Feb 5, 2013)

Funny that topic shows up now! I've just uploaded a Youtube video where I played mine, a 1983 SG Special II from Gibson, with new pick ups from Vineham (Humbucker-sized P90s).


----------



## RBlakeney (Mar 12, 2017)

I have one of those things somewhere.
it’s 1963 refin, with more than a few non original parts


----------



## MetalTele79 (Jul 20, 2020)

1996 '61 RI with Bigsby and pickups that came free with a trade. Bare knuckle Mule in the neck and Mike Turk Killer '59 in the bridge.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Is this allowed? You said anything SG goes, right?
















😋


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

Lincoln said:


> Is this allowed? You said anything SG goes, right?
> View attachment 416236
> View attachment 416237
> 
> ...


I don't think I know what to think anymore. You sir just broke my brain.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

Lincoln said:


> Is this allowed? You said anything SG goes, right?
> View attachment 416236
> View attachment 416237
> 
> ...


Works for me, but you might want to identify it cuz I'm puzzled.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

BlueRocker said:


> Works for me, but you might want to identify it cuz I'm puzzled.


what, you've never seen a Telecaster SG before??


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

I have a "normal" one as well. Nothing fancy, 2016 base model.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

Lincoln said:


> Is this allowed? You said anything SG goes, right?
> View attachment 416236
> View attachment 416237
> 
> ...


You built this I assume?
Or a disgruntled Gibson Employee??

Either way, If I was gonna own an SG, or a Tele, this would be it


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Not a great pic.
'85 Standard.
Custom ordered from L&M. Double black (none more black, eh?!). Top of line hardware and electronics, including Tim Shaw pups.


----------



## Xevyn (Jul 14, 2021)

Another "normal" 2019 SG Standard 😊


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Mark Brown said:


> You built this I assume?
> Or a disgruntled Gibson Employee??
> 
> Either way, If I was gonna own an SG, or a Tele, this would be it


Yes, I built it - with a little help from Potvin Guitars who supplied the body & pickguard template set. She gets a lotta funny looks when we go out.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Here's my 2011 Gibson SG Special 60's Tribute


----------



## mick.335 (Sep 23, 2020)

1961 Les Paul #40862.... no longer in my custody.


----------



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)

2004 Epiphone









For a little while, I had 3 of them.


----------



## Jeffery Young (Mar 5, 2019)




----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Mine hasn't arrived yet .. lol


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

1991 25th anniversary '67 SG Custom. Not much info on these but apparently only 100 made. Really like it as the body is fairly heavy and keeps the neck slide to a minimum.







.


----------



## zztomato (Nov 19, 2010)

My 64 "conversion/rescue"


----------



## fernieite (Oct 30, 2006)

My 1963 Les Paul Junior.


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

1991 three knob special. This is the guitar I turn to when I’m struggling for inspiration.


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

Besides the Tele I built with my dad when I was younger, this one's the longest standing guitar to remain in my possession. I think it's been about 10 years now (gasp!). Based on the serial, I believe it's a '62...with some obvious (but still largely appreciated) mods along the way. The buckers in this thing (early T-Tops) sound huge.





  








'62 Gibson SG Special




__
StevieMac


__
Mar 1, 2016












  








"Modified" '62 SG Special




__
StevieMac


__
Mar 1, 2016


__
2


----------



## bluehugh2 (Mar 10, 2006)

1961 Gibson SG/Les Paul Junior


----------



## JethroTech (Dec 8, 2015)

1964 Gibson SG Jr.


----------



## ForcedFire (Jan 28, 2010)

@mick.335, what's the story with the sunburst '61?


----------



## SpHj (9 mo ago)

I’ll bite, 
Here’s my ‘62 Reissue circa 1990. She’s well under 7lbs & SUPER resonant.


----------



## BobChuck (Jan 16, 2012)

Monty SG
Not Pelham Blue, it's darker
Loaded with JS Moore P90


----------



## Fuzzy dagger (Jun 3, 2016)

‘66 SG Custom








2011 Melody Maker/Special conversion.


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

laristotle said:


> Not a great pic.
> '85 Standard.
> Custom ordered from L&M. Double black (none more black, eh?!). Top of line hardware and electronics, including Tim Shaw pups.
> View attachment 416238


Always thought it was the perfect SG!


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Ti-Ron said:


> Always thought it was the perfect SG!


With the side jack input, it is.


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

@laristotle how big is the neck on it?


----------



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)

This one I had for a year or so. My head could just not get around its symmetrical horns. Too bad because it sounded great and had the most perfect fat C neck on it.









Very nicely detailed too for $100 guitar.


----------



## Permanent Waves (Jun 2, 2020)

No collection is complete without an SG. This is my oddball 2004 SG Special that came stock with gloss finish and covered pickups. The round neck profile is a bit bigger than I am used to but the guitar is so light yet sounds so fat, it's a dream to play. Picked it up for a friend who was gearing up for his AC/DC tribute band's premiere - the deal seemed too good to be true so he had me check it out and it was legit. It was a bit difficult to hand it over to him and I traded it back when I found him a Standard .


----------



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)

I had this beast for a while.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Ti-Ron said:


> @laristotle how big is the neck on it?


To be honest, I don't know.
I never did learn how to decipher what all the different terms mean (soft V, hard C, fat, big etc).


----------



## Lab_Guitar_42 (Mar 31, 2021)

My 3 SGs, Epi G400 Pro, Dillon w/P90s and an Epi G310 I just picked up to mod. I've tried Gibson SGs but haven't found one that feels and plays as good as the G400Pro and the Dillon (to my ears and hands anyways).


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

Someone else here noted "well under 7 lbs" on their SG. I'm gonna throw down then to see if anyone bests mine @ 5 lbs 6 oz (5.4 lbs). 





  








'62 SG Special




__
StevieMac


__
Mar 1, 2016


----------



## whymontess (9 mo ago)

I bought this in 74 and used it for experimenting for the following 2 decades. At one point two 5 position dials replaced two pots in addition to phase, one single coil DiMarzio, two dual sound DiMarzio's and combination s/p - approximately 90 different pickup combinations.


----------



## markxander (Oct 24, 2009)

SGs are probably my favourite guitar model but it's been a while since I had a Gibson one -- this PRS Starla is aesthetically a little different but it feels like a very fine SG when you hold it. I just had the factory bigsby removed and some holes drilled for a stop tailpiece. 

The stock pickups are really interesting, but I have a Brandonwound T Top replica in the neck and a brand new Vineham Granite A8 in the bridge.


----------



## Buzz (May 15, 2008)

1970's Hagstom and all Maple 70's Granada














!973 Guild S-100


----------



## Dru Edwards (9 mo ago)

I love SGs! 

Any SGJ or 50s "Prototype" Tributes? I have those as well as a Standard. I need to get some pics though.


----------



## Zeegler (Jan 2, 2006)

Here's a couple of mine, my two favourites in fact


----------



## Hammertone (Feb 3, 2006)

I like a nice SG - I've posted this before.
Somewhat modified, heh. The nut is original!
jdto did the heavy lifting on it, and I simply tweaked a bunch of hardware.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

Wow, quite a lot of amazing guitars in this thread. 

I really like SGs, but don’t usually find them comfortable to play. My go-to electrics are Les Pauls, with some Strat and Tele on the side, so SGs kind of throw me off when I grab them. I’m sure I’ll find one some day that stays with me…


----------



## eric_b (Dec 6, 2008)

50's Tribute SG? Sure! Best $400 for a new guitar I've ever spent. Played daily...


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

Well-played 1965 Jr. (Grovers & MojoAxe bridge) and an '06 CS 62 RI with a nice beefy neck that now sports a Callaham ABR-1 and Mike Turk's recent A2 PAF clones.

Went through at least a dozen SGs to find these 2.









'93 formerly none-more-black (I prefer the look with the covers) Special with a perfect neck, ebony board & Wolfe Tone pickups.


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

Here's a recent photo of the '93 Special (yes, I need a new tone knob) and the CS 62 Les Paul/SG. I also realize that the witch hat knobs are wrong, but my old ass bifocal-needing eyes like the big numbers & it's a small touch that makes it unique to me.


----------



## zztomato (Nov 19, 2010)

Roryfan said:


> 62 RI with a nice beefy neck


How did you find a 62 ri with a fat neck? I like the 62 aesthetics but the slim neck profile has never been a favourite.


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

zztomato said:


> How did you find a 62 ri with a fat neck? I like the 62 aesthetics but the slim neck profile has never been a favourite.


This was a fairly short run from the Custom Shop in the mid-late 2000s (I also had a 2010 in Pelham Blue) and not the '80s-'90s USA reissue you're likely thinking of. 

Other than vintage ('64-5?) IME a fat neck/small guard is the unicorn of the SG world.


----------



## MarkM (May 23, 2019)

jdto said:


> Wow, quite a lot of amazing guitars in this thread.
> 
> I really like SGs, but don’t usually find them comfortable to play. My go-to electrics are Les Pauls, with some Strat and Tele on the side, so SGs kind of throw me off when I grab them. I’m sure I’ll find one some day that stays with me…


This is where I am, I had a nice Gibson SG in early 2000. I was and am a S-type guitar player and just could not bond with an SG. I hated the neck dive and how it sat in my strap. Sound was cool!


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

I generally prefer Les Pauls, but the SG is the perfect "lay on the bed or play on the couch" electric for me.

I found this today for quite a bargain - a 2014 SGJ. Not a well loved model, but it has 24 frets, a maple neck, and zebra '61 Burstbuckers. I can live with the 120th Anniversary inlay at the 12th fret. (oh yeah, the Marshall said it would be lonely so it hitched a ride as well)


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

More SG love. This Epiphone SG Pro was a leftover Jack's Attic Sale item from L&M Dartmouth. I picked it up almost a month after the sale ended - they were motivated!


----------



## audiorep2 (Mar 28, 2009)

In the Maritimes .


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

jdto said:


> Wow, quite a lot of amazing guitars in this thread.
> 
> I really like SGs, but don’t usually find them comfortable to play. My go-to electrics are Les Pauls, with some Strat and Tele on the side, so SGs kind of throw me off when I grab them. I’m sure I’ll find one some day that stays with me…


I think I’ve found the one 

This is a 64 Reissue I picked up recently as a sort of self birthday present and it’s great. A Les Paul was sacrificed to make it happen. It weighs 6 lbs 15 oz, balances well on the strap (no neck dive) and the neck is on the fatter side for an SG (0.875” to 0.98”). It’s been with me for six weeks and has pretty much taken over as my main guitar.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

jdto said:


> I think I’ve found the one
> 
> This is a 64 Reissue I picked up recently as a sort of self birthday present and it’s great. A Les Paul was sacrificed to make it happen. It weighs 6 lbs 15 oz, balances well on the strap (no neck dive) and the neck is on the fatter side for an SG (0.875” to 0.98”). It’s been with me for six weeks and has pretty much taken over as my main guitar.
> 
> View attachment 445438


I'm really happy for you that you found one you like, and I really like the look of the small guard.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

BlueRocker said:


> I'm really happy for you that you found one you like, and I really like the look of the small guard.


Thanks - I do love the look of it, although the batwing ones are also pretty cool. My left shoulder (weight) and right forearm also both appreciate the properties of the SG compared to the Les Pauls I've been playing most of the time the past couple of years. LPs tend to hit me on just the right spot on my forearm tendons to be annoying and, after a few hours of practice or rehearsal, I can sometimes get tingling in my picking hand because of it. No such issue with the SG. I'm down to one LP now, just because it's a great guitar, but the SG has taken over as the one I grab first. I guess we'll see where things shake out in a few months once the honeymoon effect has passed


----------



## mtlpg (Nov 19, 2020)

My 2006-7 NaturalBurst Standard


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

So I got rid of my '69 SG Special and replaced it with a 2019. It was a total upgrade IMO.


----------



## Lab_Guitar_42 (Mar 31, 2021)

12 string Jay Turser SG I picked up a month ago. Plays well, but stringing and tuning it is a royal pain. It was cheap and I always wanted to try a 12 string electric.


----------



## mick.335 (Sep 23, 2020)

61 CS SG Special early VOS version. One piece body.... weighs nothing.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Here is mine.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

I totally forgot about this. After all it's still an SG. Crazy heavy at over 12lbs. I should really try to 'relearn' Stairway To Heaven. LOL Its a 2009 Epiphone G1275 Double Neck .


----------



## Strung_Out (Sep 30, 2009)

jdto said:


> I think I’ve found the one
> 
> This is a 64 Reissue I picked up recently as a sort of self birthday present and it’s great. A Les Paul was sacrificed to make it happen. It weighs 6 lbs 15 oz, balances well on the strap (no neck dive) and the neck is on the fatter side for an SG (0.875” to 0.98”). It’s been with me for six weeks and has pretty much taken over as my main guitar.
> 
> View attachment 445438


I don't have an SG presently and that's about as close to what's in my head as I can get. Will have to keep an eye out for one.


----------



## tdotrob (Feb 24, 2019)




----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

New (old) SG potentially inbound today. I'm excited as shit.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

So I did a trade today involving a guitar I sold a while back. 2008 Gibson SG Diablo Guitar of the week with 24 frets and ebony fretboard. Now that it's back, it's staying put. I almost paid a huge premium for one of these this week but I guess the guitar gods are smiling on me today.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

This Ex Nihilo passed through the hands of two other forum members (that I know of).
I waited too long when it popped up for sale again.
Wish that I didn't.


----------



## Strung_Out (Sep 30, 2009)

laristotle said:


> This Ex Nihilo passed through the hands of two other forum members (that I know of).
> I waited too long when it popped up for sale again.
> Wish that I didn't.
> View attachment 453202


I had the P90 version of this and passed it along. I really wish I didn’t these days though.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

laristotle said:


> This Ex Nihilo passed through the hands of two other forum members (that I know of).
> I waited too long when it popped up for sale again.
> Wish that I didn't.
> View attachment 453202


That's a crazy carve and cool binding


----------



## Strung_Out (Sep 30, 2009)

For the sake of visuals, my former Ex Nihilo SG/LP. I really should reach out and see if I can buy this one back...


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

Strung_Out said:


> For the sake of visuals, my former Ex Nihilo SG/LP. I really should reach out and see if I can buy this one back...


I really like that guitar, and the fact that it's not an exact copy but has the total vibe of an SG but they somehow made it better.


----------



## Strung_Out (Sep 30, 2009)

BlueRocker said:


> I really like that guitar, and the fact that it's not an exact copy but has the total vibe of an SG but they somehow made it better.


It was so good and likely the only case of regret I have over selling a piece of gear off. Stupidly, I decided to move it to see what else was out there during a moment of covid lock-down boredom.


----------



## wghall (Sep 22, 2006)

I guess I can join this club now. Took advantage of Black Friday at my local L&M and added a 61 SG to the stable. If your gentle with vibrola it’s not bad, and I’m really enjoying the tones.


----------



## wghall (Sep 22, 2006)

In passing I was looking at an Sg for sake in Ottawa , sane model with the Maestro vibrola. Mint condition. Might have saved $200. But there are so many counterfeits it was worth the $$ to go with L&M. been a long time since I bought a brand new guitar…..


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

2019 and 2003.


----------



## King Loudness (May 3, 2010)

Here's my early '71:










And a clip from last night with my band, running straight into a borrowed Fender Hot Rod.






W.


----------

